# CPU Stays at 1512 mhz



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Ever since I updated to the 4.1.1 I've been using way too much battery just sitting around screen off.

To see if something was wrong I installed CPUSpy to check and I've attached what I found.

It seems like a lot of states are never used. It's mostly at 1512 or "deep sleep" from checking screen on time it seems that whenever my screen is on its set to 1512 mhz 100% of the time.

Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe try to install SetCpu or No Frills Cpu & try setting the min max speeds & see if that changes anything, just an idea.


----------



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Maybe try to install SetCpu or No Frills Cpu & try setting the min max speeds & see if that changes anything, just an idea.


Whatever I set the max as is what it gets stuck at. Last night I set out to 1026 mhz which is why that state has some time.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## titleistfan16 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never had good luck setting the CPU speed on the stock rom unless I'm running a kernel. I have noticed that the stock jellybean update has definitely taken a toll on my battery life, and that is why prefer to run CM10.1 on lean kernel.


----------



## grad (Nov 9, 2011)

You can see the real time cpu use by running this app PerfMon by chainfire while you do your normal tasks on your phone. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.perfmon

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

cPfeifer said:


> Whatever I set the max as is what it gets stuck at. Last night I set out to 1026 mhz which is why that state has some time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


It's not the cpu, check & see what'a running, prob. media, stuck scanning


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Has no-one else noticed that its not at 1500 total all the time? Its 25% of the time and 20% is ~1 ghz... fairly similarly close. Still doesn't look right, but I think you're overstating it by saying 100% of the time the screen is on its maxed.

To OP: Try flashing a different kernel/lean kernel or similar. Are you on stock kernel now I assume?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Change your governor

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If you're running stock, I bet your governor is at msm-dev. Change to on-demand or interactive and watch the other slots get hit.

That's Sammy's default governor and it's weird like that. Goose is right -- you are hitting other slots.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> If you're running stock, I bet your governor is at msm-dev. Change to on-demand or interactive and watch the other slots get hit.
> 
> That's Sammy's default governor and it's weird like that. Goose is right -- you are hitting other slots.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I second this, that default gov is kinda derped up.


----------



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Whatever I set the max as is what it gets stuck at. Last night I set out to 1026 mhz which is why that state has some time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


I eventually did install the one copy of Leankernel I could find for TW JB for USCC and it worked perfectly had no more issues.

Currently running LiquidSmooth 4.2.1 so this isn't an issue anymore but thanks for the governor advice I'll remember that if I go back to TouchWiz JB.


----------

